# Another Islander Here!



## Felis (Jun 13, 2022)

Yep, another south-islander buying up “Toolguy” aka Gerard’s selection of machinist tools, 

If you are from Vic, and you make chips, you prolly already know Gerard. If you are not from Vic, count yourself lucky as you likely have a much better selection of used tools than we have. 

Anyway, thank you for having me. 
Looking forward to good chat and discussion with like-minded hobby machinists and tool-addicts.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 13, 2022)

Felis said:


> Yep, another south-islander buying up “Toolguy” aka Gerard’s selection of machinist tools,
> 
> If you are from Vic, and you make chips, you prolly already know Gerard. If you are not from Vic, count yourself lucky as you likely have a much better selection of used tools than we have.
> 
> ...


Welcome from a fellow Victorian.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome from the mighty metropolis of Sooke.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome from no fixed address


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome from a fixed address farm South of Chatham Ontario. I grow rocks and broken machinery.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Felis (Jun 14, 2022)

Lol you guys. 
This is why i decided to join your site. The welcoming committee and courteous, normal folk.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Felis said:


> normal folk.


Whoa!! No stereotyping allowed!!


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 14, 2022)

@Felis - you realize that if you're calling us "normal",,,,,, you're nuts as well! lol


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 14, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 14, 2022)

Felis said:


> Lol you guys.
> This is why i decided to join your site. The welcoming committee and courteous, normal folk.


we have 50,000 word discussions on how to adjust machinery alignment to correct a 0.0001” error. Normal does not apply


----------



## 140mower (Jun 15, 2022)

whydontu said:


> we have 50,000 word discussions on how to adjust machinery alignment to correct a 0.0001” error. Normal does not apply


Not sure if not sure if normal is even allowed over the threshold...... Welcome from Lillooet BC., but did most of my growing up on the Island in the Nanaimo area.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 16, 2022)

I grew up in Victoria also we still have family there I just received a news letter from Vic High saying our 50 year reunion Is in September so I’ll probably go out then.
if your in stoke you’ve probably seen my brother Roy he’s the one in the middle.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 16, 2022)

Tom O said:


> I grew up in Victoria also we still have family there I just received a news letter from Vic High saying our 50 year reunion Is in September so I’ll probably go out then.
> if your in stoke you’ve probably seen my brother Roy he’s the one in the middle.
> View attachment 24523



Who's the ugly dude on the table?


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 16, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Who's the ugly dude on the table?



OK, you made my whole week with that crack Dusty. 

I wish I could have beat you to it though.  I was gunna say:

Who are the three good looking characters behind him.....


----------



## Dusty (Jun 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> OK, you made my whole week with that crack Dusty.
> 
> I wish I could have beat you to it though.  I was gunna say:
> 
> Who are the three good looking characters behind him.....



@Susquatch you mean wise crack don't you?  LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 16, 2022)

Dusty said:


> @Susquatch you mean wise crack don't you?  LOL



And witty too!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> And witty too!



A definite sign his knee is treating him better.   Go @Dusty  Go.....


----------



## Six O Two (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome from the BC Interior.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Jul 20, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------

